# 98 AC 454 sevice manual



## bskip (May 4, 2014)

Hello , I do a small amount of repair work to ATV's and I am trying to help a friend get his 98 AC 454 going. Its not firing and im trying to locate a manual to do some tests with . Does anyone have any ideas where I can locate one other than getting a dealer to order it for me . I have checked online with no luck .
thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ebay:

98 Arctic Cat 454 2x4 Two by Four Service Manual 2255 808 | eBay


----------



## bskip (May 4, 2014)

Gotcha , thanks


----------

